# Missing



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please can everybody keep a watch out for a silver tabby mainecoon female.
Missing from Oxford. She is 8 months old and has probably been taken to order. All vets are aware. 
Reward for safe return of my very special girl who i miss so much. Abingdon area.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh noooo! I'm so sorry to hear this CC. You truly believe she was stolen? I certainly hope not!

Best wishes and fingers crossed for her imminent return!


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh no  did someone nab her from her run or something? 

Oh Catcoonz


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh no CC I'm sorry to hear this  

Keeping everything crossed here for her safe return. Xx

Please keep us updated.


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness - this is horrific! I have everything crossed for a safe and speedy return (and something nasty to happen to those responsible) 

xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Terrible news 
I hope you get better news soon


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh no! I hope you find her soon!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh nooo how awful!!!  How did it happen?? I hope she has just escaped and will be somswhere close by!  Big Hugs xxxxx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

The cat run was cut open apparently


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Dreadful news CC , hope she is returned to you safe and well .... You must be out of your mind with worry .... Was nothing caught on your cctv ?? 

There's some bad folk about ..


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh no thats awful  fingers crossed you get her back.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Call the police just on the off chance that he's left a print that they have on file. As I say, if you PM me with the full details, I'll put the word out.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

So so sorry to hear this CC  I am praying for her safe return to you, paws crossed here from the both of us and Skipper, let us know if there is anything we can do xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh poor girl I hope you find her soon


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh no cc  let me know if there's anything I can do


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so sorry that this has happened. 

I hope that you get her back soon!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I recall someone having a break in recently,dont even remember what was stolen but they posted on Face Book and it had the desired effect making the property too "hot" It may be worth a shot.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh CC what awful news! I hope she is found really soon x


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I hope you get her back very soon.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

We need to get this out on FB as soon as possible if you're willing, CC. There was a Siamese stud stolen recently sho was subsequently recovered as the information had spread so widely.


----------



## anjo19 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sending out positive vibes. This has sent shivers down my spine. People are so cruel.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I am so sorry, I just don't know what to say 

I agree about Facebook, much as I hate it, it does have its uses.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

carly87 said:


> We need to get this out on FB as soon as possible if you're willing, CC. There was a Siamese stud stolen recently sho was subsequently recovered as the information had spread so widely.


Thanks Carly I knew I had read something recently


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a friend who lives in the Oxfordshire area, just told him about your girl, he will let me know if he hears or sees of anything. 

I agree posting on FB is a very good idea.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm happy to post/share something on FB.

Charley the bulldog pup was found through social media sharing too....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo of my missing girl.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Popping on FB now


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

She is beautiful, I hope you get her back soon. Keep us informed.


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

v sorry to hear this, I hope you get her back safely and soon.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Also on Pets4homes now


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Spidd, will share your post when I get home, as I don't know how to download the photo to do it myself. Can you post it in the PF group so that everyone linked with that will have access to share? It's important to generate only one post so that if information is known, it comes back to the right person.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Now also on gumtree and preloved - can anyone think of anywhere else?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Spidd, will share your post when I get home, as I don't know how to download the photo to do it myself. Can you post it in the PF group so that everyone linked with that will have access to share? It's important to generate only one post so that if information is known, it comes back to the right person.


So agree with this she needs to be made to hot to handle.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Now also on gumtree and preloved - can anyone think of anywhere else?


What bout kitten list,friday ads?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ill put it on my website spid if you can pm me what you have wrote then i can copy and paste.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Noticed a few people mentioned Oxford area - is she on animal finders? and has anyone reported the theft to Dog Watch (dogwatchalert.com) who deal with rural crime in the thames valley police area?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just seen the post in the PF Group on FB, how do I share?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive posted an add on preloved aswell i hope it helps


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will contact Dogwatch alert now, thankyou.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I've shared with Rugby Cats Protection....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've done Friday Ads


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I volunteer for Oxford and district CP to so I will send an email over to our welfare person and the lost and found person so that CP are aware of the situation. Do you have any contact details I can pass along incase she comes through CP? 

Also if someone can point me in the direction of where I can find the facebook post I will share on my wall too.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeez CC, just seen this thread. How did they get her?????


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Now on Kittenlist 

TO share the photo on FB there should be a Share button under the photo itself. CLick to maximise the photo itself, then there is a share option.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I've just seen the post in the PF Group on FB, how do I share?


You need to click on the picture first and then you will get an option to share


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Maria -  Pet Forums Page


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Maria -  Pet Forums Page


Thanks, but its a closed group - I have requested to join but i will need to wait for it to be accepted. as its a closed group anyone who has shared from the group should check the places they have shared it - normally closed groups will not allow posts to be shared outside the group. It needs to be done from an open group, an organisations page or a person own page normally

ETA - Catcoonz - I'm only a quick trip up the A34 from abingdon, if you need any help getting out to look for her/leafleting/putting up posters etc let me know - louise has met me and will vouch that I'm not an axe murder!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shared on FB


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Popping on FB now


 I have put it on mine too... There is a lot of that breed in my area... So will keep my ears and eyes open ... Bless am hoping for a good outcome


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

its shocking i just cant believe it.CC get your self a gsd that will be your ears our samson is worth his weight in gold.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh god so sorry to hear this  I hope she is found soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i will put it on my facebook as im in Oxfordshire._


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Now also on gumtree and preloved - can anyone think of anywhere else?


 breed club ?????


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep CC best do that though as I'm not a member of the Maine Coon one - already contacted the Selkirk one.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Please share this in as many places as you can. We need to get Blitzy home.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Yep CC best do that though as I'm not a member of the Maine Coon one - already contacted the Selkirk one.


I will email all the clubs in my area... You never know .. Well done spid your doing a grand job


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> I will email all the clubs in my area... You never know .. Well done spid your doing a grand job


 That also goes for everyone else , lets get this baba home


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Maria, I'll approve you as soon as I get home from work as I can't access FB here. Can folks who've shared from the group check with friends to see if they can see the post? If not, then I'll change the group status to open so that it can be shared. Hands are tied whilst at work, so I can't post ads, but will do whatever you guys haven't managed when I get home.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Carly.

I have stuck a quick note and the photo up just on my own wall and asked people to share. I have also emailed the poster to our social media person at work to see if they would put it on their facebook page.

I need to go to work now, but let me know if there is anything else I can do to help, my weekend is empty and I am willing to do anything I can to help.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow social media does have its uses. Will share the poster as far as poss. Fingers and toes all crossed for a safe return - and a prosecution (or worse).


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou everybody.
Ive contacted the Breed club, posted posters in every house.
Also ran off 1000 posters to shops to put in newspapers until the papers can do an advert for me.
I appreciate everything you are doing. xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

is it ok if i put this on another forum that i am a member of. it's for guinea pigs but there are people all over the country on there so it may help


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

shared on Fb x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I checked with CC before I posted it - she's happy for it to be shared anywhere and everywhere :yesnod:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Posted over on Money Saving Expert.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I've put the posted on the facebook page of the Maine Coon Breed Society and the Maine Coon Cat Club. Will also share on my page. 
CC is you need any help with anything do let me know as I'm only down the
A420 x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a terrible thing to happen CC - I do hope she is recovered quickly. Thinking of you
I have put the poster on my FB page but it won't let me share it with my Lambchop page


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so incredibly sorry, CC- what a terrible shock! 

Shared her on Facebook and also on another forum; I hope she is found very soon! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, Yes please do post everywhere, ive also contacted rspca incase she is found.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Has she ever wandered off before?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ive only just seen this, im so very sorry for you. I will keep everything crossed for a happy speedy recovery of your beautiful girl. x


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

I too can't access the PF group on FB and can't see how to request to join, so I downloaded the reward picture from McW's post and posted it on my own wall on FB asking for anyone to share it. I'm in East London so nowhere near, but there may be people who are in my friends list in the area.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Really hope you get her back safe and well xx


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Going to post on FB right now - I know a number of Oxford uni graduates, and at least one is still living in the Oxford area and may be in contact with others in the area.

Really hope you get some news soon, I'll let you know if I find anything out.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im not sure if cc want all the details put up ill let her choose if she wants to say but no the cat defo isnt just missing it was defo taken.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I've posted it on FB, I only have a couple of family members up that way but I'm sure they will repost to theirs.. Every little helps!

*big hug* Sorry CC xxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive also posted on my fb aswell


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

CC iv put the poster on my website too for you.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

I have put up a thread about this on the pet area of the digitalspy forum - doesnt get a huge amount of traffic but you never know


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

This type of thing sickens me and after all the work cc does aswell for other cats. Well i hope these people or person who ever took her has the decency to hand her back or have something majorly horrible happen to them.therse only 1 word for these type of people and its SCUM


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you click on the group, then the info tab, you should see a request to join thingy. I'll approve requests when I get home later this evening.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Have shared the poster on my own FB page and the local Pets for Sale group as well. Hope she's home soon, CC you must be beside yourself.


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh Catcoonz, I am so sorry  I do hope she is found soon. She certainly should Be as PF members are doing such a great publicity job:thumbup:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Shared poster on the Maine Coon Forum

Anyone use twitter? this might be a good way to spread the word?

Can't stop thinking about this awful act


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh god nightmare  shared, I hope she's home asap x


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

One other thing it may be worth contacting the local paper, I was sent to photograph a story once where a guy had his dog stolen so they may put it out there as well and/or their website


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Ive shared the reward poster on my facebook and twitter feed (I have 390 followers on twitter so you never know!)


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Shared poster on the Maine Coon Forum
> 
> Anyone use twitter? this might be a good way to spread the word?
> 
> Can't stop thinking about this awful act


My FB posts automatically link to my Twitter account, but I've got virtually no followers so not a lot of use. But yes Twitter can be a better way than FB actually.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

shared on my fb page


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

CC I'm so sorry  You must be worried sick, cant believe people can sink so low.

Keeping everything crossed she is home soon ((hugs))


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to post it on Twitter with the hashtag "#Abingdon" and "#Cat"
Even if you don't have many followers anyone that searches "Cats" or "Abingdon" will see your posts... If anyone has any better ideas for hashtags let me know I'll just keep reposting it


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

auspiciousmind said:


> I'm going to post it on Twitter with the hashtag "#Abingdon" and "#Cat"
> Even if you don't have many followers anyone that searches "Cats" or "Abingdon" will see your posts... If anyone has any better ideas for hashtags let me know I'll just keep reposting it


Maybe someone like Tom Cox, he has a huge following and often retweets missing cats?

@cox_tom

sorry I can't do it myself as I don't really use twitter but often have a look!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Have you put her details and poster in the missing section on Catsey.com


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Maybe someone like Tom Cox, he has a huge following and often retweets missing cats?
> 
> @cox_tom
> 
> sorry I can't do it myself as I don't really use twitter but often have a look!


I'll give him a try.. theres no harm in trying!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive posted on my facebook and will try and post on my twitter too this is so sad CC Im thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Posted on Purrsinourhearts.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Its great all of this help its the best chance of getting her back.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou everybody, this means so much to me.
Ive had some calls but sadly its not her.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've now put this on the guinea pig forum. hopefully someone somewhere will know where she.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Have shared on twitter too may have just called peter andre hunni oops damn my crappy cut n paste technique :lol:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Tweet Radio One Presenters?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This is on page 10 now its keeping to the top of the threads


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> I'm going to post it on Twitter with the hashtag "#Abingdon" and "#Cat"
> Even if you don't have many followers anyone that searches "Cats" or "Abingdon" will see your posts... If anyone has any better ideas for hashtags let me know I'll just keep reposting it


Have retweeted you, I have a few cat people following me.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im amazed..this cat has got to be one of the hottest cats about.:yesnod:


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> I'm going to post it on Twitter with the hashtag "#Abingdon" and "#Cat"
> Even if you don't have many followers anyone that searches "Cats" or "Abingdon" will see your posts... If anyone has any better ideas for hashtags let me know I'll just keep reposting it


Stalked you abit and retweeted


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hope she is found


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Please help to keep this thread at the top


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

What the local radio station where you are CC?
I've had pretty good success on Twitter with Celebs and Radio stations before with similar things..

My claim to fame is that Robert Downey Jr responded to me calling him hot.. :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> I'm going to post it on Twitter with the hashtag "#Abingdon" and "#Cat"
> Even if you don't have many followers anyone that searches "Cats" or "Abingdon" will see your posts... If anyone has any better ideas for hashtags let me know I'll just keep reposting it


Have just retweeted you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

stupid question but what is tweet and please dont say its what birds do lol,
im stuck in the dark ages and only learning laptops.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> stupid question but what is tweet and please dont say its what birds do lol,
> im stuck in the dark ages and only learning laptops.


Don't worry CC, I don't have any of these things either!

Tweet is a term used on a social website called Twitter, it basically shares what people are thinking, so they can write whatever they want in their little box and share it to the world (I think this is right!) xxx

Keep this thread at the top guys, lets keeps this girl too hot to handle xxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> stupid question but what is tweet and please dont say its what birds do lol,
> im stuck in the dark ages and only learning laptops.


Twitter


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> stupid question but what is tweet and *please dont say its what birds do lol,*im stuck in the dark ages and only learning laptops.


Still has her sense of humour lol


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I put the poster in a few of my scrapbook galleries and on twitter


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

a little bump


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> I'm going to post it on Twitter with the hashtag "#Abingdon" and "#Cat"
> Even if you don't have many followers anyone that searches "Cats" or "Abingdon" will see your posts... If anyone has any better ideas for hashtags let me know I'll just keep reposting it


How about the guy James Bowen with the cat Bob.
He's very popular and on twitter, im sure he would help.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> How about the guy James Bowen with the cat Bob.
> He's very popular and on twitter, im sure he would help.


I had the same though so sent him a message on facebook to ask if he would share it. If not I will post on the page myself, but it would get a bigger audience if its posted by him.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I know I'm getting old....I really don't get Twitter :confused1:

How about; Pete the vet, Robert Alleyne, and Ben Fogle? All huge animal people..

It might also be worth posting on any of the cat show clubs on FB if they will allow it....


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Just had a message from a friend that is down that way in the forces .. She will post on the forces wall so all army and wife's get to see it... This is one hot kitty now... The Army is involved ... Just hope it does some good x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Just had a message from a friend that is down that way in the forces .. She will post on the forces wall so all army and wife's get to see it... This is one hot kitty now... The Army is involved ... Just hope it does some good x


Good thinking.
You are really spreading the word.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

I have asked my local cpl and @singlecatowner to retweet the poster too. 
I know the latter has a lot of followers

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Good thinking.
> You are really spreading the word.


Happy to help ... But run out of ideas now ...


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Probably already been done but maybe try posting on all the Pets for sale pages on FB in and around your area CC.

Really hope she is home soon.xx


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Probably a silly question, but as you know that she has been stolen, have you reported this to your local police? They may be aware of something going on, if not, they need to be. I so hope that you get her back, you must be beside yourselves :cryin:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I have only just read this, so sorry CC I have family in Abingdon so will post on FB & message them. How do I download the poster to share on my page?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Chillicat said:


> I have only just read this, so sorry CC I have family in Abingdon so will post on FB & message them. How do I download the poster to share on my page?


i think u right click on poster go to download and save it to your computer.Not sure about fb though.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just posted the poster on catchat.org


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> i think u right click on poster go to download and save it to your computer.Not sure about fb though.


Thank you I have now posted it on FB


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Shared on my face book. I pray you will find her soon safe and well.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Tom Cox retweeted the poster and I've had a couple of tweets from people sending support as well as retweeting it! A few family members up that way have shared on facebook!

Blitzy is definitely red hot!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh CC I am so sorry. I shared this earlier on FB when Spid put it on there, I didn't realise she was yours. I will go over and share the poster now for you. I know I live in Basildon but I have friends all over hopefully they will share too. I hope you find her soon she is beautifull.

Viv xx


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

@vetschooldiary will probably retweet if someone wants to try him. He's a nice guy and has 31000 followers, the vast majority of whom will be animal people.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I've just seen this CC, what a terrible thing to happen! You must be frantic. 


I'm truly amazed at the way this forum pulls together In times of crisis 
Love you all xx


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

i've put it on my facebook too 

fingers crossed for a safe and speedy return.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh cc I'm so sorry to read this..I so so hope she comes back safely..x


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

CC, sending you very big hugs! Will be thinking of you and hoping for a safe return of your beauty


----------



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

Just seen this CC - hope you are reunited very soon.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

ah!! was hoping to log in and discover god news!  oh dear x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sadly not any news.


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

I've put it on my FB. I have a couple of friends in Oxfordshire, one in Abingdon. 
Hope kitty's found soon x


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Awful, so sorry for you. Will keep sharing where ever I can. Kxxx so hope there is good news for you soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope you find her soon 

Shared the poster on my fb


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> sadly not any news.


dislike x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Am gonna do some tweets now, im sure i know atleast one celeb who will retweet me, well he better do, he is a cat owner! haha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

ok so far have tweeted a few actors and actresses, micheala strachan and ben fogle [every little helps right?] im now tweeting any others im following plus any friends i believe live anywhere in the oxford/london type area....and any friends i know to have pets


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Praying that you get some good news soon, xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What a horrible situation, and sadly one on the rise over here (AR groups), everything crossed you get her back soon.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

So far 5 friends have rt'd me, all in different parts of the uk, just getting it spread about!

I hope she's home soon!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, i think if she does get too hot to handle somebody may hand her into a rescue or vets, i hope they dont just dump her.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

CC, have you posted the Missing poster on Pets 4 Homes? That's where the owner of the Siamese stud who went missing put his advert up, and he was found - it's a good idea, because if anyone is trying to sell her on, the potential buyers will see your ad and realise it's the same cat! Definitely put it on there if you haven't yet xx


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Posted on your other thread already but just seen the poster and have shared it on FB - I know I'm not close at all but my guess is that they might not want to sell her so close to where she has come from so it's worth me spreading it about anyway, will keep an eye on my local gumtree etc too.

If there's any more that I can do to help though, just let me know!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, she could be miles away by now so posting everywhere is great. xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Posted here in Scotland and has ,hopefully been posted all around the country by now .


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Well my friends to rt live in hertfordshire, wiltshire, somerset, bristol, somewhere in the midlands and cumbria and thats so far!

I have also done a post on the fansite i run for an actor on both the facebook and twitter, so hopefully that'll reach more people around the uk too [and abroad, but i dont think we'll need thier help]

Anything else CC, just let me know, i dont know where else to post if im honest, i think we have alot of rehoming sites covered by other people


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Posted on facebook!
Fingers and paws crossed for you.
Hope you'll get her back soon 

P.S. Carly, I've also asked to be added to pf page on facebook.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I am thinking you might be in a rural area, but someone has suggested that local shops, pubs and carparks might have CCV footage and whoever did it may show up while checking the place out?


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

So sorry to read this - will post the image on my twitter feed.

Cx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I was really hoping your baby had been found  I have twitter but don't know what to do, I just read posts on there and sometimes answer, but I wouldn't know how to share but I will do all I can on FB. I hope you find her soon.

Viv xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how are you today CC? i hope you hear soon about your little girl - hopefully with everyone spreading the word, whoever took her will hand her in at a vets or somewhere anonymously as they want know what else to do with her. fingers and paws are all crossed here for her safe and swift return


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No news yet on my girl.
Thankyou for all your help everybody.


----------



## almost40 (Oct 8, 2012)

Have posted on my Facebook page,Im in The Midlands. Fingers crossed you get her back real soon x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Hoping to get this into the mcfly fandom now, had a rt from a band members wife and people have rt'd from her!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm about to go to work, but what about making a facebook page or group for people to join, make it open so people can spread stuff easier!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Out all yesterday so sorry to hear this CC. Hope you get some news of her soon and get her back safe and sound x x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

My OH is posting on FB [he has a lot more friends than me!]. We know lots of musicians in the Abingdon/Oxford area so may help


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Just seen this, so sorry CC.  Missing poster shared on Facebook, I have at least one friend in Abingdon, plus several cat owners and a trainee vet friend too who will hopefully share on.

I don't have twitter, but do any of the animal hospital type TV shows have twitter feeds?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We need to narrow the search to wantage, abingdon, faringdon, stanford in the vale, a description of the man and lady will be going on countrywatch, white van today been in the area for break ins and for taking goats.
so within 10 miles radius of wantage, abingdon.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> We need to narrow the search to wantage, abingdon, faringdon, stanford in the vale, a description of the man and lady will be going on countrywatch, white van today been in the area for break ins and for taking goats.
> so within 10 miles radius of wantage, abingdon.


Glad you have some info - are you able to post the details of the man/women/van on here at all? I'm supposed to be going into abingdon later today, so will keep an eye out


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like the net is closing.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> CC, have you posted the Missing poster on Pets 4 Homes? That's where the owner of the Siamese stud who went missing put his advert up, and he was found - it's a good idea, because if anyone is trying to sell her on, the potential buyers will see your ad and realise it's the same cat! Definitely put it on there if you haven't yet xx


Don't know if you saw this, so I want to bring it up again.
Excellent advice!!!!!!


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

i can see it is on there so someone has


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Good!!!!
Is there a way to keep it on page 1, like bumping or updating it?


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Posted on FB London areas and Home Counties. Also watching some of the cat sites.

Fingers x'd as Spid said that the net is closing and the PF is coming into own with any help it can.

Paws crossed for you CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive been so stupid.
The community police lady came round to show me a photo of who they have on cctv in the area, white van and im still in shock.
I invited these 2 people into my home, showed them all my beautiful cats and the pens, i gave them all the information they needed to take my girl, work hours, names of cats etc, everything.
Anyway the community police lady said we are still searching for the white van when i said they didnt drive a white van to visit me but a different car.
They knew i didnt have any kittens available but i was happy to show them what a mc looked like as they said they have never seen one in the flesh and was also liking Bengals.

So any breeders or anybody this is the description to watch out for and please dont give all information away.
Woman, around 5ft 4, medium build, straight blonde hair to shoulders with a fringe. she wore a red half length coat ( not that it makes any difference) around 35 years old.
Male, says husband but neither wore wedding rings, has a tattoo of a dog on his lower arm, very skinny, leather jacket with mousy brown hair which is very short and spiked slightly, lots of hair gel aswell.

If these people from my rubbish descriptions come to view anybodies cats please be aware.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out as I'm driving/walking around CC. Do you know what the other car they had use of was?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ive been so stupid.
> The community police lady came round to show me a photo of who they have on cctv in the area, white van and im still in shock.
> I invited these 2 people into my home, showed them all my beautiful cats and the pens, i gave them all the information they needed to take my girl, work hours, names of cats etc, everything.
> Anyway the community police lady said we are still searching for the white van when i said they didnt drive a white van to visit me but a different car.
> ...


how awful for you but don't blame yourself. people like this are very crafty and cunning. they would have found out anyway even if they hadn't been in your house. at least the police are looking for them and hopefully good news will come from it. i'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Catcoonz there is no way you could have known what they were planning. I really hope they are caught.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its a blue (metalic) peugeot 51 plate. i didnt think to take the registration number but i always look to see what type of car then it gives me an idea of suitable people for my kittens.
As it was they said they may be interested and will get back to me as they also liked the bengals. i hope a bengal breeder doesnt find their cat missing soon.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, CC... *hugs*

Don't blame yourself - there was no way you could have known 

Maybe instigate a policy of taking photos of anyone who comes to visit before you tell them anything? You don't need to tell them it's for security reasons, something to do with 'health and hygiene records for the authorities' would probably do, or as a memory aid for you come kitten time...

If they won't agree, no kittie show and tell.

*hugs* again..

~Jes


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Its a blue (metalic) peugeot 51 plate. i didnt think to take the registration number but i always look to see what type of car then it gives me an idea of suitable people for my kittens.
> As it was they said they may be interested and will get back to me as they also liked the bengals. i hope a bengal breeder doesnt find their cat missing soon.


Thanks, I will keep an eye out. I hope the police find them soon.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i will pass this info on to everyone i know in and around Oxfordshire, fingers crossed we find these people, and get CC,s cat back home !!!!!!_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

can we alert all breeders as i have a strange feeling another cat will go missing soon, especially bengals.
If this saves another poor cat being taken then its achieved something, they said they was from the Reading area but that doesnt mean they was.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

The mind boggles as to how people can be so callous. Fingers crossed she is home soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

what im worried about is they must have had somebody wanting my girl from the photo they took on their phone and she is now with somebody else.
until she needs a vet i dont hold out much hope unless this person has a heart and gets in touch with me.

Can i just say, please if this person is reading this can i have my girl back, im happy to pay to have her back, she is very much missed, i cant sleep, eat or concentrate on anything with the worry. she is my life and soul companion, without her i have nothing.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have shared this on my Facebook CC. Thinking of you in this distressing time xx


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> what im worried about is they must have had somebody wanting my girl from the photo they took on their phone and she is now with somebody else.
> until she needs a vet i dont hold out much hope unless this person has a heart and gets in touch with me.
> 
> Can i just say, please if this person is reading this can i have my girl back, im happy to pay to have her back, she is very much missed, i cant sleep, eat or concentrate on anything with the worry. she is my life and soul companion, without her i have nothing.


hopefully, they have sold her to a loving home who will want to get her straight to a vet for a health check, who will scan her for a chip and she will come up as stolen and be back with you. My heart goes out to you, I can imagine how upsetting this must be.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Please don't feel stupid - there is no way you could have known what their intentions were. I am really hoping these people get caught and you have your cat back with you soon. I know you much be feeling so bad at the moment but the internet can be a small place and hopefully someone will see something.
Sending you much love, Kx
Ps this is on another site I am on - did you want me to add the additional details - about the couple, I mean?


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Shared your poster on Facebook although I'm in Edinburgh. Really hope your beautiful girl is back home safe and well with you! Xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I've just had a look on Facebook and there are lots of Maine coone lover pages. Has the poster been put on those - if I had recently got a new cat I'd probably be joining them. I'd do it myself but I'm out of town for the day and on my phone.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Rebeccaxxx said:


> hopefully, they have sold her to a loving home who will want to get her straight to a vet for a health check, who will scan her for a chip and she will come up as stolen and be back with you. My heart goes out to you, I can imagine how upsetting this must be.


Yes, vets do this. felt very reassured when I first bought my two ped siamese in for health check. They were scanned immediately as they were on the examination table. At the time I was. Bit, oh  but looking back, I know they had to be sure I hadn't catnapped my two or had been sold to me by dodgy people!

Responsible owners will bring their cats in CC! 
I am hoping an praying th net is closing in xx


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Jansheff said:


> I've just had a look on Facebook and there are lots of Maine coone lover pages. Has the poster been put on those - if I had recently got a new cat I'd probably be joining them. I'd do it myself but I'm out of town for the day and on my phone.


i have just found a couple and shared the poster on there.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm hoping she's recovered soon, I've been astounded by Twitter, I cannot count the amount of retweets I've had now via one person especially!

Lets hope these bastards are found very soon and blitzy is found safe as can be, if they've sold her on then I'm ready to get Twitter on the blitzy lookout!


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent to a friend at Oxford Uni who is sharing it on his facebook page. kx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

CC maybe I'm clutching at straws here but do you think there is any possibility that when these thieves cut away at the pen, that Blitzy escaped into your neighbourhood or your surrounding fields?


I just want you to get her back so bad xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I just want to say you are in my thoughts an awful lot. I feel quite helpless as I'm so far away, and don't know anyone in the Oxford area but truly hope you find her soon.

This is the primary reason I don't let Spooks roam- he's too distinctive and would be stolen in my area. I have no doubt about it. I also worry about people stealing my bunnies, even though it's unlikely- they're not worth anything in monetry terms, but are priceless to me. 

Enormous hugs for you! x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Just caught up with this. Terrible news  I hope you get Blitzy back soon.

everything crossed x


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

CC, What nationality are they?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear your cat has gone missing you must be totally hearbroken what a terrible thing to happen.
I pray she will be back home with you soon and thinking off you xx


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

What a truly awful thing to happen. My heart goes out to you, cc. I don't reallly have anything constructive to say but I'm thinking of you and am hoping she comes home safe. Stay strong x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, I'm back home now and have just spent a while going through all the maine coon pages/groups on fb and have posted on any that seem worth posting on ie, anything that's not a foreign breeder's site. 

I really feel for you and am absolutely livid that these scum just feel that they are entitled to come and take someone's baby as a commodity to get themselves drug or booze money from or whatever. I just feel I want to do my bit to help bring her home.

Looking at the descriptions you have given I would have thought the man's dog tattoo was quite distinctive. If you had bought a cat from a man with a dog tattoo you'd certainly remember it. I wonder if that's worth publicising a bit more.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Please don't get further upset by this thought, but could you increase your security in some way, in case they decide some time, to come back?

I would hate for something else to happen, and they have knowledge of your place now.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww you poor thing, you must be in hell. I cant say anything different to what has already been said CC. Keep your chin up and stay positive. 
Sending even more special positive vibes for her safe return. And mega big hugs to you and your family:001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They were English and really nice, lady was very well spoken so i was shocked to see her photo, but then you can never really tell.

there is a chance she may have ran when they cut the side of the pen, i spent most of last night searching fields shaking her biscuit box but nothing, again today ive increased the area with posters and leaflets further afield and im now just going back out in some more fields to search, will need to watch out for the cows this time though as i didnt see them last night.

Thankyou for all your support, i do have my sad moments but the kind thoughts and messages keep me going.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

CC - my hubby just had a thought - can you remember how they originally got in contact with you to arrange their visit? If by phone, maybe you can trace their phone number?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

oh dear still pants news then x pft x


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I keep popping back onto this thread to see if there is any news. I hope she is found safely soon. I can only imagine how you are feeling CC & feel that it is a sad world we live in where trust is so readily abused.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I've just shared the descriptions on my FB as a lot of my friends and ex colleagues live in Oxfordshire and surrounding areas.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I have just shared on a car forum that I am a member on as I know that there are quite a few cat lovers on there.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bump, to keep up near the top..


I'm checking gumtree/preloved etc cats for sale, just in case.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think all rescues should be notified.
That cat is so hot by now that they might just dump her.
They will know they stand a fair chance of being caught if they try to sell her, and they will not want her in their own house as living proof of their crime.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Only just seen this.I can't add anything to the excellent practical advice offered already but I've got everything crossed for good news. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just emailed the poster to the Blue Cross and Battersea.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I've just emailed the poster to the Blue Cross and Battersea.


Good thinking!


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Email PDSA as well maybe?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

jess91 said:


> Email PDSA as well maybe?


I'll mail them now


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Have posted on the plymouth argyle forum, i know its plymouth, but footballs and big place and there must be argyle fans in oxford!

Have also added descriptions that cc gave, just incase anyone knows of a man with a tattoo of a dog on his arm, may not be the same man, but worth a shot!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou everybody for all your help.
Security is being done on monday morning, having extra cameras and security lights done.
All rescues have been notified plus my vets notified all they could think of aswell.

As the possibility that she could have ran away when the pen was cut Blitzy is down on the Animal Finders website as lost/missing, unless i had 100% of proof even though the circumstances show a break in (stolen) i cant put her as stolen. The main point is she is on the website (or will be monday when they sort it out) so all i can do is every day and night keep going over the fields calling her and hoping to see her, or somebody hands her in.

How long can a hot cat be missing for, well we will have to wait to find out.
And ive also notified the council aswell just incase she does get knocked down, they have her photo, but i dont want to think of the worse.

Sorry Monkeymummy forgot to answer your question, they called my home number but withheld their number but i assume the police will be searching, they said they would be in touch.

My local sainsburys store has said i can stand and hand posters to everybody tomorrow so thats where i will be. All shops, pubs well everywhere is now covered, leaflets delivered, had people helping me search today so i dont think we have missed anything, rspca have a photo aswell.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Really hope you find her soon cc!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So do i, all i can do is stay hopeful she is safe and will be home soon.
I couldnt have covered so many areas without all your kind help so again thankyou so much, myself and Blitzy really appreciate all you have done.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Knowing what it is like to not know where your cat is I hope with all my heart that you get a positive response soon, if this forum is anything to go by you'll have a happy ending soon, fingers crossed xx


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Will be thinking about you up here in the north west - everything crossed.

Cx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you find Blitzy soon I wish I lived nearer I would of been able to help you hand out posters and look for her, I feel useless here all I can do is check in every so often to see if you have found her. 

Viv xx


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Just had a reply back from James Bowen and Street Cat Bob on facebook asking if I would still like the poster shared so I have replied that yes please we would still like it shared.

ETA - has been posted by James and Bob and already has 20 shares


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats great news, thankyou.
Still no Blitzy but then since the vets are closed today maybe somebody will take her in tomorrow, its hard to keep my hopes up with each day.

Have had a few calls but sadly not her.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear she has still not been found, do you think she has been stolen to order CC? I will keep my eyes and ears open in case I hear anything or see any adverts on various sites. 
I do hope she returns home soon, I will be thinking of you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

These people who visited took alot of photos of her and was asking about coat colour changes with silvers, of course i was happy to help, so yes i think the plan was stolen to order.
However, when the pen was cut she could have ran away from them, so i honestly dont know if she is lost nearby, somebody has taken her in and decided to keep her or plan to take to the vet tomorrow or they did actually get her.

Its the not knowing thats hard, ive walked all along the roads this morning just incase she has been run over but didnt find her.

The other problem is being surrounded by fields, many mice and rabbits around so there is really no need to return for food, ive put fish and every food i can think of plus her mum is outside calling for her but still she hasnt returned.
I just dont know what to think, would have thought if she could get home she would have.

Many people have been really great and allowed to me check their sheds with them, some have kept the sheds open with food in but she just hasnt been seen anywhere.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> These people who visited took alot of photos of her and was asking about coat colour changes with silvers, of course i was happy to help, so yes i think the plan was stolen to order.
> However, when the pen was cut she could have ran away from them, so i honestly dont know if she is lost nearby, somebody has taken her in and decided to keep her or plan to take to the vet tomorrow or they did actually get her.
> 
> Its the not knowing thats hard, ive walked all along the roads this morning just incase she has been run over but didnt find her.
> ...


 Sorry you've not found her yet. I am sure she's not been run over or come to harm outdoors, it sounds like those thieves knew exactly what they were doing. I am sure she is alive even though she will be very scared and confused by what's happened. I hope they will care for her well until you can be reunited with her  Even if they have intentions to use her as BYBs, I hope this means they will take care of her needs and not let her come to any harm. Big hugs, and hope you will have a breakthrough and find her very soon xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I really hope a byb doesnt have her, poor girl will catch all sorts of diseases from male cats, byb's dont do any testings, now the genetics or anything, gosh that would be my worse nightmare.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Long shot but have you tried calling these people? Maybe say that she has some illness, would not be able to carry kittens, needs lots of vets help etc, but if they leave her in a safe place or drop her off at the vets you will not take any further action?? I know a long shot.. Even if they did not answer, maybe leave a message?


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have to ask, did these people have an accent, I don't mean a foreign one, but regional?


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think cc has their number. When they rang it was number withheld. 

How about copying an email to as many Maine coon (and maybe Bengal as they talked about them too) breeders that can be found online, with their description in case any one else has been visited. They might just have slipped up and left more details and a number elsewhere. 

The theft from you might have come after they 'cased several joints'


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually Jan this is precisely what I was going to suggest! If these are serial offenders then someone else may well be able to provide more information/details. I take it they just called as prospective owners?

CC, I'm so sorry you're going through all this but with all the publicity I'm truly hoping you'll hear some positive news soon, so fingers crossed for a good result!


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Tweet Radio One Presenters?


I havent read the rest of the thread yet but Fearne Cotton is a massive cat lover and I'm pretty sure she will have thousands of followers!


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

james bowen's post on fb has already been shared nearly 200 times


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

What about posting on mumsnet and moneysavingexpert?

Those sites get alot of traffic and will help get word out


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Someone on facebook has suggested National Missing Pets Register - Lost Pets and Found Pet Search UK - has anyone registered her there?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Just seen this. So sorry to hear this CC, I have posted your picture of her and shared the start of this thread.

Really hope she is found soon. xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wow check how many view this thread has had :thumbsup:


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> wow check how many view this thread has had :thumbsup:


i know i keep checking it every time i log in hoping for good news!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry that Blitzy is still not back with you CC.  I can't offer any additional info but just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you both and really hope you are reunited very, very soon. xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

It´s amazing all the effort people will put in to do something bad. I hope you have news soon CC.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> It´s amazing all the effort people will put in to do something bad. I hope you have news soon CC.


And it is heartwarming to see how much effort people are putting in to catch the thieves and rescue Blitzy.

Hurray for all you wonderful PF members!!!!!!

This is what I love about this forum, in an emergency you all pull together and come through for each other.

I love you guys!!!!!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone contacted Tom Cox the journalist, owner of The Bear? He has a FB page in the name of Janet Cox

I am not sure how to go about it and don't want to mess it up, maybe someone who is good at FB could try?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

maisiecat said:


> Has anyone contacted Tom Cox the journalist, owner of The Bear? He has a FB page in the name of Janet Cox https://www.facebook.com/janet.cox3
> 
> I am not sure how to go about it and don't want to mess it up, maybe someone who is good at FB could try?


He's been contacted on twitter and he re-tweeted the missing poster I believe


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> He's been contacted on twitter and he re-tweeted the missing poster I believe


Great to have him on board. I think Janet was the name of one of his male cats!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I Love You All.........
Have just got home after a phone call 8 miles from my home, BLITZY IS HOME SAFE.

THANKYOU TO EVERYBODY FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. XXXXXXXXX


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

it's such a pleasure CC. i'm so happy for you both. hope blitzy is none the worse for wear after her ordeal. what fantastic news. after such a crap week i needed this:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I Love You All.........
> Have just got home after a phone call 8 miles from my home, BLITZY IS HOME SAFE.
> 
> THANKYOU TO EVERYBODY FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. XXXXXXXXX


Hooray!!!! I can't tell you how happy I am to read this! Today is a good day! 

Welcome home, Blitzy- stay safe, sweetheart xXx

You must be elated, CC, not to mention exhausted! Sending you a big celebratory hug x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> I Love You All.........
> Have just got home after a phone call 8 miles from my home, BLITZY IS HOME SAFE.
> 
> THANKYOU TO EVERYBODY FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. XXXXXXXXX


Fan bl**dy tastic news.I'm sure we will get the details once you have calmed down .I'm so pleased for you and Blitzy


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh thank goodness for that, this had really made my day!! Welcome home baby girl Xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Fantastic news!!! what do you believe happened then?..phew!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> I Love You All.........
> Have just got home after a phone call 8 miles from my home, BLITZY IS HOME SAFE.
> 
> THANKYOU TO EVERYBODY FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. XXXXXXXXX


I'm SOOOOOO GLAD for you CC but not entirely surprised! 

I had a really good feeling about her recovery, though I have to say I thought it would be a little bit longer! What are the circumstances then?

You must be soo relieved! What a horrible ordeal it's been for you!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I was handing leaflets out in my local sainsburys when my mobile rang.
Lady said she and her family are walking their dog in the park 8 miles from me when she was sure she saw Blitzy.
I asked if they could keep a watch on her and would be 30 minutes. When i arrived Blitzy was having a cuddle, hungry but fine.

I wouldnt have got her back if it wasnt for all you wonderful members helping me making her too hot that somebody got worried, i really cant say thankyou enough and yes im over the moon to get my special girl back safe. xxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I Love You All.........
> Have just got home after a phone call 8 miles from my home, BLITZY IS HOME SAFE.
> 
> THANKYOU TO EVERYBODY FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. XXXXXXXXX


Brilliant brilliant news :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

*SO* happy to hear it  :w00t: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Did you find out what happened in the end and how she ended up with them? 
Edit - never mind, we cross posted


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats a long way for a cat to travel whos not used to roaming,someone has dropped her off there or let her loose as she was so hot.Get those cameras up cc and spot lights.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Fantastic news CC! This is the news I've been hoping to see whenever I check this thread at least every hour! I hope she is OK- Im sure she's pleased to be home and is gonna be one very spoilt girl for a while!! Curious to know how it all unfolded!!!!!!???


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Fantastic news CC! This is the news I've been hoping to see whenever I check this thread at least every hour! I hope she is OK- Im sure she's pleased to be home and is gonna be one very spoilt girl for a while!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm in tears here.... I haven't been able to get Blitzy out of my mind and the scum that took her, I kept imagining myself in your position and just how out of your mind with worry you must have been!!! ...... THIS IS JUST FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: It's happy tears, honest!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well the park is under cctv and ive now informed the police she is back home safe, will see if they picked them up dumping her.
She couldnt have gone that far by herself so somebody got worried.
I will keep everybody updated with news but my feeling is she was dumped for being all over the internet.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

let's hope the police do find them on cctv. i wonder how many others they have stolen. let's stop them doing this again to someone else. they are nothing but worthless scumbags


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Sorry for double post, tried editing on my phone but I've got sausage fingers today! CC - whereabouts was she found? Swindon?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Scum they are  get her chipped for real too that probably worried them.I you was closer id chip her for you but your pretty far away arnt you,you have a good vet though dont you.

Wonder how many places they saw the stolen poster :lol:

Idiots though a dog could have got her as she wont be street wise.

Cant believe youv got her back tbh


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm delighted to hear that Blitzy is safely home and that she's ok! So happy for you, CC, and so proud of the amazing teamwork and effort put in by everyone here.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Thats a long way for a cat to travel whos not used to roaming,someone has dropped her off there or let her loose as she was so hot.Get those cameras up cc and spot lights.


My thoughts exactly! We could have plastered those CCTV images all over the forum(s) and have a slot on the next Crimewatch!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Well the park is under cctv and ive now informed the police she is back home safe, will see if they picked them up dumping her.
> She couldnt have gone that far by herself so somebody got worried.
> I will keep everybody updated with news but my feeling is she was dumped for being all over the internet.


Which is what I expected to happen all along.
Thank goodness someone spotted her and knew who she was.

Do have the cctv checked, though, as there is a slim chance the finders were in fact the buyers, who may not have realized they had been sold a 'hot' cat.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh what fantastic news. I was out all Day and night yesterday and you and Blitzy were always in my thoughts.
You give so much to Rescue cats and help other people when ever you can.
To have this awful thing happen to you and Blitzy was deeply distressing.
The agony that you have gone through was horrendous. 
I really hope these culprits are found but I very much doubt it.
Thankfully she is safe and well.
The cuddles you both will have with each other today will be something in which you will cherish for ever.
I am so Happy for you . Big Hugs to both xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe now everyone could update all the sorces that were used and say police have cctv images of the person suspected of the theft if the cat and are chasing it up,if they did see the missing posters of fb or whatever they will see it and get very worried.

I bet thats where they saw the missing poster..fb!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She was found in abingdon park.
not sure im allowed to post cctv crime watch on here plus i dont have a photo but i hope they get caught and get the punishment they deserve.
I would love to have 5 minutes with them after all this.
Just hope they dont steal anybody elses pets and may have learnt that people like this cant get away with doing this to other people.

Security will be in place tomorrow, blitzy will be chipped aswell, sorry that i told you all she was chipped but i had to advertise her as microchipped otherwise i didnt think these people would worry.

All cats are safely indoors which is where they will stay, blitzy will be in my bed tonight, im not letting her go.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

fabulous news!!!! 

I'm in tears so can't imagine your reaction CC!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

We might be fluffy
We might be pink
But oh my blinkin gosh
We can't half kick up a stink


Fantastic result.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will ensure i double check people before arranging for them to come to my home in future.
Very lucky this time, could have been alot worse.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Such a good result 

I really hope these people are caught.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep i wouldnt let them view your pens either cc.Keep things in to inside your home.

You could get a diary and keep phone numbers and address in of people who view.

And you will have cctv to you have their images.

Get loads of them yellow warning cctv signs!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe Spid will lend me her husband for security lol. xxxx


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Yay this is amazing news! So pleased for you


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> I will ensure i double check people before arranging for them to come to my home in future.
> Very lucky this time, could have been alot worse.


Absolutely CC. Actually I shudder to think of what happened years ago before social media sites, forums and the like in cases like this. I've no doubt at all her 'release' was due to all the publicity generated.

No harm in letting the perpretrators 'believe' you actually had CCTV either!  I hope they weren't wearing hoodies though! (Actually, if that couple were the culprits that tatoo is _very_ distinctive, though)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So many ways for people to be identified which they dont think about at the time of the crime.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

That is absolutely BRILLIANT. I'm SO chuffed!!!! I just went out for a run and came home to find this. 

Take that crooks and learn YOU DON'T MESS WITH PET FORUM CRAZY CAT PEOPLE!!!! :dita::dita::dita::dita::dita::dita:

omg, have I got to go though all the groups I copied the poster on to and say found now ..... only kidding, I'm delighted to be doing it. 

Give her a big cuddle and a bowl of prawns for me. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I can not wait for the outcome to unfold..and when they do catch up with the light fingered larry i hope they check there property for other stolen pets.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> So many ways for people to be identified which they dont think about at the time of the crime.


Exactly and judging by some of the full frontal images of robbers, burglars and the like on TV crime progs then there's lots of hope! Some of these are certainly not the sharpest when it comes to disguising their identities!

What a great result for you though!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Laurac said:


> We might be fluffy
> We might be pink
> But oh my blinkin gosh
> We can't half kick up a stink


Terry Pratchet quote: "the problem with small furry animals in corners is that, just occasionally, one of them's a mongoose"

Or, in this case, "the problem with annoying Cat Chat forumites is that, underneath their cute and velvety exterior, they have concealed razor sharp CLAWS and are not afraid to use them"

SO glad she's back home safe - I'm going to have a silly grin on my face for the rest of the day now! 

~Jes


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

It does point to the person in question i think if so their time is limited


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> It does point to the person in question i think if so their time is limited


Eh?  Does sound very ominous, though!


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

This is the most incredibly news! I'm so happy for you! Absolutely amazing!!! Yaaaaaaaaaay  xxxx


----------



## sweetface (Nov 5, 2012)

I've just read this whole saga - shockingly awful! But so, so pleased for you to have her home


----------



## anjo19 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fab news!! I'm now all warm, tingly and fuzzy inside. Now....where's my wine


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> I was handing leaflets out in my local sainsburys when my mobile rang.
> Lady said she and her family are walking their dog in the park 8 miles from me when she was sure she saw Blitzy.
> I asked if they could keep a watch on her and would be 30 minutes. When i arrived Blitzy was having a cuddle, hungry but fine.
> 
> I wouldnt have got her back if it wasnt for all you wonderful members helping me making her too hot that somebody got worried, i really cant say thankyou enough and yes im over the moon to get my special girl back safe. xxx


_i am actually crying now reading this, im so happy.xxxxxxx_


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I am so, so pleased for you!! Big hugs all round!!!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Superb news.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I Love You All.........
> Have just got home after a phone call 8 miles from my home, BLITZY IS HOME SAFE.
> 
> THANKYOU TO EVERYBODY FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. XXXXXXXXX


*MOGGY TOWERS IS VERY VERY HAPPY TO READ THIS BRILLIANT NEWS!!!* :thumbup: :thumbup:

Over the moon for you CC. Please give beautiful Blitzy an extra cuddle from all of us here.

xxx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

So happy she is home  My son has just laughed at me because I was crying, but I don't care I'm just so pleased it was a happy ending  Hope they catch those evil people and punish them for the pain and suffering you have both been through.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CC -- What an amazingly brilliant outcome to have got gorgeous Blitzy back so quickly! Do you think you will be having an alarm fitted now to the outdoor pens, as well as CCTV ?


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I am so pleased that she is home - after a really awful afternoon that has made me smile


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh what fantastic news!!!! 
I'm so happy for you both xxx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

WHOOP WHOOOOOOOOP

just the news I have been waiting for - oh!! is next weekend good for you? will PM nearer the time x


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Fantastic news! You have both been in my thoughts since I first read the post. I hope karma catches up with the scum that took beautiful Blitzy! You must be hugging her so tight , I love a happy ending! Well done to everyone for making her 'too hot to handle' :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well finished the bottle of wine now, had many snuggly cuddles with blitzy who has now crashed to bed.

I will now always worry about the girls being outside so looking to build an extension to the house or Carly has found some great pens that are difficult to break into, so will speak with Carly tomorrow about these then decide which option is best.

SNWJ, sorry i cant do this weekend coming but can do any day the week after or that weekend, yes just pm me to arrange to collect your rescue cat. 
will say need ID, national insurance number, driving license, well basically your whole life lol. xxxxx (only joking).  Just a mug shot will do nicely. xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Great news !!
So happy for You and Blitzy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful news, so glad she's back safe and sound.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

wow!!!! I´m so glad for this happy ending.


----------

